# I'm A Celebrity...Get Me Out Of Here - Wednesday 6.10.09 *spoilers*



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm almost literally gagging over Patti's speech. She's twisting EVERY issue to be a victim.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Patti definitely has blinders on anything that involves her husband.

Janice "When a model does her makeup the world stops" "And on top of it I'm menopausing! Janice is the female version of Coach, 'cept she thinks two worlds revolve around her. Urinating next to her cot in the middle of camp! Come on who does that.

I don't watch the Hills that often so no idea if Holly Montag is different than Heidi on that show but here she is 10 times better. You have to wonder if her sister's emotional maturity got stunted being in the public eye so young.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

The line that sold me on this show was Daniel Baldwin turning to Lou Diamond Phillips and saying, with complete sincerity, "I can take a lot of electricity".

And Holly is (at least on this show) soooo much more tolerable than Heidi.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure Patti's got her dispicable thing going on, but it's gotten to the point with me where I turn my head away any time Janice's 'human charicature' mug is on the screen.

Her blatant, bullcrap lying is incredibly annoying. She's either dillusional or just a flat out, disgusting liar, and I'm afraid as much as it would seem she is, she is not dillusional. And unlike Coach from _Survivor_, there is nothing endearing or redeeming about that mess of a person. The ONLY good thing about her last night was her getting shocked! GET OFF THE SHOW! and give it some chance at surviving.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

They could have quickly solved the math problem without using sticks to draw on logs, just by spinning the numbers on the lock.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ment said:


> Patti definitely has blinders on anything that involves her husband.


If that was her only problem, I would feel sorry for her, but she isn't the good wife that didn't know about what was going on. She was really involved by most accounts and knows exactly what he did.

Also maybe Janice really did have bronchitis and thinks that excuses her behavior even though it doesn't really. I've seen her on lots of shows (America's next Top Model, Janice Dickinson Modeling Agency, Surreal Life, and even an episode of Cristina's Court) and she never came off as this needy to me although she's always a diva and a bit dramatic.

So who's going home tomorrow? I hope it's a Baldwin.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

America would be foolish to vote that Janice chick off. She is to much fun to hate on. 

The balls she has to piss in camp then be the first to ask "whodunnit?". Then eat that granola thing, and look into the confessional camera and say "I dont know who ate it". 

And that whole bronchiitis thing, please. She has as much bronchiitis as Spencer has Jesus.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Legion said:


> And that whole bronchiitis thing, please. She has as much bronchiitis as Spencer has Jesus.


LOL


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

First of all, Janice is an *EX*supermodel. She is also the most disgusting person I've seen in years.

Secondly, Patti is completely full of crap.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I gag everytime they show Janice eating. It's like she spent so many years not eating when she was a model that she forgot how to do it. And she starved herself for so many years she now steals and hogs food. And what a liar she is! 

She must have experience peeing while squating outside, cause any woman will tell you, it's hard not to pee on your own feet or your underwear if it is around your knees or ankles. And then without anything to wipe with she sat right down on her mattress. 

But please America, don't dare kick her off this show!


Sanjaya, at age 5, realized he had to step up and be the main man and take over the roll of his grandfather. Puuuulease. Lamest story ever.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

retrodog said:


> First of all, Janice is an *EX*supermodel. She is also the most disgusting person I've seen in years.


Amen to that.



tiams said:


> Sanjaya, at age 5, realized he had to step up and be the main man and take over the roll of his grandfather. Puuuulease. Lamest story ever.


In fairness, he said his grandfather died when he was young, that didn't mean he had to paint the house when he was 5. It could have been years later. I'm actually liking him, I expected him to be more of a diva.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I guess it's going to come down between Lou and Torri. Those are the only two who are worth a crap. Holly might be ok, but that's probably only when compared to her sister.

I appreciated the explanation of Heidi's co-dependancy issues though. That explains a lot. 

I never watched The Hills so I didn't know any of these people before this show (Spencer, Heidi, or Holly). But after watching the first few episodes, I would relish the opportunity to beat the holy crap out of Spencer. What a total idiot.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Holly wasn't as worn down as the others, so she would be less shaky during the electric prod competition. But I am liking her much more than a number of other cast members.
I'm really liking the wrestler ... Torrie? 
Janice puts the "dick" in "Dickenson". Ugh! Despicable in every way.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

tiams said:


> She must have experience peeing while squating outside, cause any woman will tell you, it's hard not to pee on your own feet or your underwear if it is around your knees or ankles. And then without anything to wipe with she sat right down on her mattress.


OK, I didn't want to get too graphic, but earlier in the show (before the peeing incident they showed), there was a shot of her in her cot where it looked like the crotch of her khaki's was wet (it was darker than the surrounding material). When they showed "that scene", it looked like she just slid off her cot, let fly, then got right back in her cot. I don't think she too any caution or even cared that she dampened what she was wearing.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Sanjaya is a man? mKay...


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> OK, I didn't want to get too graphic, but earlier in the show (before the peeing incident they showed), there was a shot of her in her cot where it looked like the crotch of her khaki's was wet (it was darker than the surrounding material). When they showed "that scene", it looked like she just slid off her cot, let fly, then got right back in her cot. I don't think she too any caution or even cared that she dampened what she was wearing.


I think there is something seriously wrong with with Janice. I think you have to be either drunk or on drugs to pee where you sleep and eat. I doubt they are giving her alcohol, but perhaps she is on prescription pain killers? She is on something that warps her sense of reality. She feels paranoid, she is a clepto, she hoards food, she lies. Those are signs of a real mental problem, not an act for a reality show.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tiams said:


> I think there is something seriously wrong with with Janice.


Very perceptive! 

It's kinda' hard to believe that she went from this:








to this:









I think she may have had her dignity surgically removed as well.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

getreal said:


> Very perceptive!
> 
> I think she may have had her dignity surgically removed as well.


I feel so sorry for her children.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Really? I get the impression she probably pampers them too! I'll take a household with no dish duty!

So what do we all think of Holly's addition? Seems to have a much better disposition than her sister, no?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm really growing fond of Sanjaya.Which, for an AI hater, is saying a lot. He's really a good sport and a lot stronger than I would have guessed. He totally got my vote last night.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Dreaday said:


> Really? I get the impression she probably pampers them too! I'll take a household with no dish duty!
> 
> So what do we all think of Holly's addition? Seems to have a much better disposition than her sister, no?


How can they call it "Season 1" when it's actually season 2? That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it... seeing as how I watched all of the real season 1. Or rather, as I was tortured by all of season 1.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Have they mentioned that Janice was on the UK version of "I'm A Celebrity" (series 7, Fall 2007)? She acts like shes never been through this stuff before. Or maybe it was her experience there that gave her the idea to be "sick" all the time.



Spoiler



Janice Dickinson left the jungle in second place in the final, losing out to Christopher Biggins.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ebf said:


> Have they mentioned that Janice was on the UK version of "I'm A Celebrity" (series 7, Fall 2007)? She acts like shes never been through this stuff before. Or maybe it was her experience there that gave her the idea to be "sick" all the time.


They mentioned it earlier because she told the other cast members not to leave food in the fire because it would attract rats to the camp as she learned from being on the UK version.

As for her "severe illness", I would think bronchitis would lead to a LOT of coughing. She occasssionally gives what sounds like a fake cough, like what you would do if you called out sick and were trying to convince your boss you were really sick.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

When Janice said "Fee fi fo fum, I smell the blood of poor sportsmanship" I was HOPING someone would come back with "Fee fi fo fum, I smell the blood of bad plastic surgery".


----------

